# Why new thread moved?



## remo (Nov 9, 2006)

I just posted a new thread on the Marriott Board and it was moved to the Hotel Based Timeshare Systems. I wanted it on the Marriott board since I own them and wanted other Marriott owners to analyze my analysis. How do I get it back to Marriott?    Carl


----------



## ouaifer (Nov 10, 2006)

Apparently it has more to do with Hyatt than with Marriott.


----------



## Dave M (Nov 10, 2006)

Your question as worded asked only about the Hyatt system and did not ask for any comparison to Marriott. As such, good responses require knowledge of the Hyatt system. Those most knowledgeable about your question - both positively and negatively - frequent the Hotel-based Systems forum, not the Marriott forum. That's why it was moved - to get better responses for you. 

As currently listed, those who frequent the Marriott forum will see the title of your thread and will have the same instant link to access your question as if the question had remained on the Marriott forum. Thus, you have all the advantages of having posted your question on both forums!


----------

